# FL anyone



## SpiritualBunny (Mar 31, 2005)

any SAers from FL?


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Yep.


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

In Orlando.


----------



## SpiritualBunny (Mar 31, 2005)

Cool! I'm near Daytona.


----------



## John 3:16 (Jul 1, 2005)

Im from SW Florida....I have SA....Are you a follower of Jesus Christ? :stu


----------



## charles_sfl29 (Jun 19, 2005)

i am, S.E. florida, at least physically ;-)

i had my coordinates backwards... i'm so used to saying s.w. dade, where i used to live


----------



## charles_sfl29 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm east/west dislexic! post corrected above


----------



## Avaron (Jul 29, 2005)

I live in Deltona and hoping to find some friends with S.A. around my area


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm from around Madeira Beach, FL.


----------



## bloodywrist (Aug 1, 2005)

Im close 2 gainsville :banana


----------



## subzero0 (Jun 18, 2005)

im in orlando too


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

wishful_thinking said:


> I'm from around Madeira Beach, FL.


Oh that's creepy I didn't think there was anyone in this area on the board.


----------



## AwkrdNaptural (Jul 10, 2005)

home is in jacksonville but i go to UCF in orlando


----------



## Nyameke (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm in Jacksonville.


----------



## bui2ntt0ast (Apr 10, 2005)

Home is Tampa. School in Gainesville.


----------



## John_K (Aug 21, 2004)

I live about 30 min. away from Orlando


----------



## Nyameke (Mar 28, 2004)

sabbath92001 said:


> I'm in Miami. But all these hurricanes have me thinking about leaving Florida. With Wilma I was without electricity for two weeks, and she was a cat. 1. I love trees, but between storms and overhead power lines there aren't any here. Plus the job market here sucks too. Don't get me started on the traffic either. grrr


Try North Florida, Jacksonville: less traffic and less hurricanes.


----------



## Yikes (Oct 27, 2005)

Tampa


----------



## vallejoluis1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I am in Fort Lauderdale and I would like to meet more people like me. anyone there?


----------



## luis33162 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hello, I am in Miami.


----------



## lc28 (Aug 13, 2005)

Tallahassee here.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Miami Springs here. (that's next to MIA)


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

gulf breeze


----------



## GhostDog212 (Apr 26, 2005)

just moved to jacksonville


----------



## Nyameke (Mar 28, 2004)

YAY! someone else in jacksonville.


----------



## Erica (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm half way between tampa & orlando.


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, Miami-Dade

\m/


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

Altamonte Springs - Near Orlando. Northwest of it, 10 miles. :banana


----------



## vallejoluis1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm in miami, FL


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm in Kissimmee. It's near Orlando ^_^


----------



## FlyEaglesFly (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm in West Palm Beach at the moment...


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Damn, do you Floridians recruit people down there or maybe the heat/humidity keeps you all inside so you all have SA


----------



## cfkingfish (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey guys/gals, I am in South Dade/Miami, I would be more than happy to talk. You can get me on AIM at cfkingfish. I need to meet more people here.


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

jacksonville


----------



## kriminator (Jul 6, 2007)

tampa


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

20 minutes from Orlando, more or less


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Margate currently. I grew up here. Any other natives?


----------

